# FS Freshwater Fish!



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

1 Albino Spotted Clarias Catfish (Turns into a monster Catfish)
It's about 6 inches or so, I have to get rid of him before he starts to eat some of my smaller tank mates. 30 obo

2 Pearl Gourami ( Adults 4")
One male and female 10 obo SOLD

Trades are welcome, just drop me a PM

Pic's Will Be posted soon.


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Daily Bump!


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

is the clarias a piebald? can I see a pic please?


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry For the bad quality as it was taken with my phone, PLUS he likes to move a lot haha


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Daily Bump ! I need him gone! 20 obo!!!!


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

Yup thats a piebald clarias, very beautiful, I am too far to come get him/her  damn!


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Clarias pending sale.


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Bump Clarias cat is still for sale! He's still 20 obo!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Luc: 
Nice looking cat you have there, a bit big for my tank though. Good luck on your sale.
Cheers Laurie


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

WOW That Beautiful, and still no body wants her after almost a month I will be happy to take her this weekend, friday or saturday which ever works best for you just let me know I must have her by the way i am in chilliwack so no problem picking her up . ... ... thank you ... ... David


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

you have a pm


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Clarias has been sold.


----------

